# Cooling Meat after slaughter



## trainhound (Jan 29, 2008)

How do you cool or chill your carcass after slaughter? I don't have a chill room so what are my options? Can the carcass soak in a 50 gal plastic drum of salty Ice water for a couple days?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I personally wouldn't let it soak for more than 36 hours, but the ice bath would work.....instead of saltwater, you can even try white vinegar as it helps to draw as well.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I just put ice in the ice chest and fill it with water.


----------

